
Case Dismissed: Judge Throws Out Shiva Ayyadurai's Defamation Lawsuit V Techdirt - Tomte
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20170906/13431338159/case-dismissed-judge-throws-out-shiva-ayyadurais-defamation-lawsuit-against-techdirt.shtml
======
AdmiralAsshat
Judge's ruling didn't go far enough. He should have allowed Techdirt to have
Shiva cover their legal fees.

~~~
_jal
Agreed. That seems to be based on the case's diversity, though, not a
judgement on the merits of the case. IANAL and have no idea if the diversity
issue was "properly" decided, but it does, once again, point to the need for a
federal SLAAP statute.

~~~
Stranger43
Given that a previous case was settled with the defendant paying him money he
would be justified in thinking he have a real case, excluding any SLAAP
statute from applying.

Just another way the Gawker vs Thiel feud is still sending negative shockwaves
towards everyone else.

~~~
_jal
I dunno about 'justified'; the way this dude behaves and carefully shades his
words makes me think he is cynical enough to understand why he got a free ride
on Thiel's little butthurt-billionaire ragegasm.

I suspect Ayyadurai thought that he'd win this one via attrition - he has a
(modest) war chest, an ambulance chaser unencumbered by morals coming off a
win with the same play, and a blueprint for winning (carefully select small
journalists who can't buy as much justice as you can; keep spending until they
cry uncle.). He underestimated the resources Masnick could assemble.

His estimation of the expected payout (destroying Masnick's career) on the
gamble may have not been insane, but calling it 'justified' seems a stretch.

